# Clé USB Mac & Windows



## SophieR (14 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous! 

Je ne sais pas exactement si je suis sur le bon forum ni dans la bonne catégorie; mais j'ai besoin de vous! J'ai essayé de faire au mieux. 

Voilà, j'ai acheté un nouveau macbook pro 2016 ainsi qu'une nouvelle clé USB. 
Au boulot, étant exclusivement sur du Windows, j'ai voulu "formater" ma clé USB en mode "Fat32". 
Ayant déjà un mac depuis 2011, je sais comment cela fonctionne; je l'ai donc fait sans trop de soucis. 
Ma clé USB se lit bien sur Mac ET sur Windows mais le problème est le suivant: 
Lorsque je veux transférer un fichier du PC du boulot (donc windows) sur la clé USB; il me dit que la capacité est déjà atteinte... Or, il s'agit d'une clé 16GB avec seulement quelques documents word/excel dessus. Elle ne peut donc pas être pleine... 

Quand je "lis les informations" de la clé sur mon mac, je vois qu'elle fait bien 16 gigas. 
Mais quand je regarde les "propriétés" sur le pc windows, ils me disent que la clé fait seulement quelques Mo. 
Bizarre, non? 

Savez-vous ce que je pourrais faire pour régler ce problème et que je puisse copier des fichiers du pc du boulot pour les transférer vers mon mac...? Car je ne sais même pas y mettre un document Word du PC au MAC. Par contre, du MAC au PC => Pas de problèmes! 

Je suis sur High Sierra 10.13.6; j'ai déjà effacer la clé USB via Utilitaire de disques (Fat - MBR)
 

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Locke (14 Septembre 2018)

Comme c'est une clé USB de transition avec une capacité facile à copier, sauvegarde éventuellement ce qu'il y a dessus et formate ta clé USB depuis un PC en FAT32, recommence tes copies et vois ce que ça donne sous macOS. Sinon, le mieux serait de faire un formatage en exFAT, format lisible/inscriptible dans les 2 OS sans utiliser de logiciel tiers. De plus le format exFAT n'est pas limité par une taille maximale par fichier, ce qui est le cas en FAT32 avec un maximum de 4 Go par fichier.


----------



## SophieR (14 Septembre 2018)

J’ai essayé aussi en exFAT mais ça me fait la même chose. 

Je réessayerai après le week-end de formater la clé avec le Pc du travail et vous dirai quoi. 

Merci beaucoup pour la réponse rapide !


----------

